# Mirrors per l'installazione

## Dani Tsevech

Ho notato che ibiblio è piuttosto lento, i signori utenti italiani hanno consigli?   :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

setta un altro mirror in make.conf

li trovi qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/MIRRORS.html

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Grazie, l'avevo vista la lista, è che speravo ci fosse anche qualche server di casa nostra   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Ma sbaglio, o solo ibiblio permette di scaricare quasi tutto?

Ho settato flashnet e edisontel, ma da quasi sempre 404.

Qualche hint?

----------

## xlyz

io uso l'università di twente: e' aggiornato e vado sempre tra i 300 e i 500k/s

----------

## whitenoise

mi trovo bene con gentoo.linux.no

----------

## stefanonafets

personalmente uso ftp.tu-clausthal.de e mi trovo bene...

----------

## greg_g

io ho usato mirrorselect, e mi ha trovato un mirror che va una favola!!

----------

## morellik

Anch'io uso gentoo.linux.no e ftp.unina.it come mirror principali.

Ma soprattutto uso prozilla al posto di wget ed e' una bomba   :Very Happy: 

CIao

morellik

----------

## Yans

la miglior soluzione e usare il programino di gentoo, emerge mirrorselect   :Wink: 

----------

## bld

Io uso i server tedeschi (de) e svizzeri li trovi sul sito con il resto dei mirrors

e cmq cerri ha ragiono non ce proprio tutto tutto.. 

ciao

----------

